# Drehstrommotor aus Amiland



## Ide (6 März 2009)

Wir haben nu eine Ami-Anlage aus Griechenland (war schon abgebaut) zu uns nach Deutschland geholt und müssen diese zum laufen bringen. Amimist halt

Jetzt sind da z.B. am Klemmbrett vom Motor der Hydraulikpumpe (40HP=ca.30kW) zwölf Adern auf Klemme geführt. Wobei sechs davon zu drei paaren gebrückt sind.
Dann der Motor des Ölkühlers. Neun Adern auf Klemme und wieder sechs Adern zu drei paaren gebrückt.
Wie ich die Motoren anklemme muss ist mir (denke ich) schon klar. Aber wofür sind nun die anderen Adern? Hat das was mit den bescheidenen Netzformen bei den Amis zutun? Und hat evtl. mal jemand en paar Unterlagen über solche Art von Motore?


----------



## Move (6 März 2009)

Hie Ide,

ohne jetzt den Motor zu kennen, könnte noch ein Thermistor verbaut sein und weiterhin eine Stillstandsheizung. Was jetzt was ist müsste man durch messen feststellen können. Nur ne Idee


----------



## Ide (6 März 2009)

Ne ich glaube das kann ich ausschließen. Für z.B. einen Thermistor sind die Adern doch en bischen zu häftig


----------



## MSB (6 März 2009)

Also grundsätzlich gehe ich mal nicht davon aus das die Amis grundsätzlich andere Motore als wir haben.

Was sagt denn das Typenschild der betreffenden Motore?
Wie sind die bezeichnungen der entsprechenden Klemmstellen?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 März 2009)

gelöscht, weil völliger Quatsch !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 März 2009)

Jaja, die Amis.

Es könnte sein, dass die Schaltverbindungen zwischen den Spulen bei dem Motor nach außen geführt wurden.
Mal angenommen das ist eine normale 2 oder 4 polige Wicklung, hast du (mindestens) zwei Spulen pro Phase.
Wenn man alle Spulenenden nach außen führt, hat man insgesamt 12 Anschlüsse. Je nach Auslegung können diese Spulen dann in Reihe oder Parallel geschaltet werden. Bei den hier üblichen Herstellern liegen diese Schaltverbindungen intern - die Amis tüddeln das mit ihren Pseudoklemmen gerne irgendwo anders zusammen.



> Wobei sechs davon zu drei paaren gebrückt sind.


würde sich nach einer Reihenschaltung anhören.



> Neun Adern auf Klemme und wieder sechs Adern zu drei paaren gebrückt.


Wenn an die Brücken von oben nichts aufgelegt ist, werden diese Brücken die Dreieckschaltung darstellen.

Somit wäre das eine Standardschaltung.
Aber gerade bei Antrieben mit speziellen Anforderungen im Anlauf z.B. lassen sich die Amis auch mal was sonderbares einfallen.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 März 2009)

Ich habe im Anhang mal aufskizziert was ich meine was es sein könnte.
Die ersten Brücken habe ich pink gemacht, die zweiten, Dreiecksbrücken, blau.


----------



## TommyG (6 März 2009)

Wir haben 

einige Maschinen drüben laufen. Dort ist meistens folgendes im Klemmbrett zu finden

(Sry für die miese Quali...)

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 März 2009)

Wenn das so ist wie ich mir das jetzt ausgemalt habe eine in Deutschland nicht so übliche Schaltung.
Gibt es denn in Amerika unterschiedliche Spannungen?


----------



## TommyG (8 März 2009)

Auf 

den Typenschilder steht 220/ 480V/ 60 Hz drauf. Ich schau mal, mit Glück haben wir so ne Möhre noch im Lager stehen, dann kommen schärfere Pics..

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Ide (13 März 2009)

@Tommy: Besten Dank! Die Anlage schnurrt jetzt schnurrt vom feinsten


----------



## TommyG (14 März 2009)

>Emoticon mir ganz breitem Grins<

Schön zu hören. Viel Erfolg...

Greetz, Tom


----------

